# WTS Lami XS12 MHC Heaver - excellent condition



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a Lami XS 12 MHC conventional rod and handles 6-16 oz. Condition is excellent. It is 60/40 split. This is a very stout heaver and I have lobbed up to 14oz and a chunk when conditions are snotty.

Hate to let it go - $ 200.00 plus shipping. Rod retails at $ 400.00
My business is eating up a lot of my time and I am not fishing as much as I used to - time to thin the herd.


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you have any pics? How much is shipping? Guides, grip, butt etc. All good?


----------



## trav888 (Jan 22, 2015)

Very interested.... same request as break time. Also do u accept pay pal?


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes paypal is accepted. send me email address for pics


----------



## trav888 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## trav888 (Jan 22, 2015)

Still waiting for that email..........


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

How bout it...
still available???
Pics?? 
I'm interested.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

HossRoss
send me email addy for pics. I have sent photos to several guys but rod is still available.

Rich


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Rich60 said:


> HossRoss
> send me email addy for pics. I have sent photos to several guys but rod is still available.
> 
> Rich


Why not just post the pics here ?


----------



## trav888 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll take it.. .. also sent an email


----------



## trav888 (Jan 22, 2015)

Rich, payment has been sent. Please confirm same was received.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sold to Trav888


----------

